# AFI vs. LMU



## Siddharth17

Apart from getting into AFI (Editing), I have gotten into Loyola Marymount University too. It's a 3-year Film and TV Production MFA course, with an emphasis on Editing.

Have you heard anything about this? And how is its reputation in the industry?

One of the major reasons I am considering this college is because of the 3-year course which will give me an extra year to be in the US and make more connections before I apply for my artist visa.

Since it's Film and TV production course, I think it will provide more knowledge on other aspects of filmmaking. On the downside, since it's a whole university that has hundreds of students both in undergrad and grad programs, the individualized focus might be less.

I believe that the concentrated focus on Editing I will get at AFI will surely help me break into the industry faster.

I have heard that colleges like AFI and USC, because of their program type and recognition, would be beneficial if your aim is to get into Hollywood (which is 100% my aim), and LMU is great for a more collaborative atmosphere.

Would love to get your thoughts on this.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Siddharth17 said:


> Apart from getting into AFI (Editing), I have gotten into Loyola Marymount University too. It's a 3-year Film and TV Production MFA course, with an emphasis on Editing.
> 
> Have you heard anything about this? And how is its reputation in the industry?
> 
> One of the major reasons I am considering this college is because of the 3-year course which will give me an extra year to be in the US and make more connections before I apply for my artist visa.
> 
> Since it's Film and TV production course, I think it will provide more knowledge on other aspects of filmmaking. On the downside, since it's a whole university that has hundreds of students both in undergrad and grad programs, the individualized focus might be less.
> 
> I believe that the concentrated focus on Editing I will get at AFI will surely help me break into the industry faster.
> 
> I have heard that colleges like AFI and USC, because of their program type and recognition, would be beneficial if your aim is to get into Hollywood (which is 100% my aim), and LMU is great for a more collaborative atmosphere.
> 
> Would love to get your thoughts on this.


Well from what I've gathered LMU has small class sizes, not as concentrated as AFI but probably cheaper. LMU has a lot of scholarship money to give out too so honestly, that could be another factor because I know AFI is expensive.


----------



## cyber

Siddharth17 said:


> Apart from getting into AFI (Editing), I have gotten into Loyola Marymount University too. It's a 3-year Film and TV Production MFA course, with an emphasis on Editing.
> 
> Have you heard anything about this? And how is its reputation in the industry?
> 
> One of the major reasons I am considering this college is because of the 3-year course which will give me an extra year to be in the US and make more connections before I apply for my artist visa.
> 
> Since it's Film and TV production course, I think it will provide more knowledge on other aspects of filmmaking. On the downside, since it's a whole university that has hundreds of students both in undergrad and grad programs, the individualized focus might be less.
> 
> I believe that the concentrated focus on Editing I will get at AFI will surely help me break into the industry faster.
> 
> I have heard that colleges like AFI and USC, because of their program type and recognition, would be beneficial if your aim is to get into Hollywood (which is 100% my aim), and LMU is great for a more collaborative atmosphere.
> 
> Would love to get your thoughts on this.



Also aimed at the MFA in editing(2023 fall ) and I have decided to apply for the AFI editing and LMU too. Do you have any advice on preparing the creative samples?


----------



## Siddharth17

cyber said:


> Also aimed at the MFA in editing(2023 fall ) and I have decided to apply for the AFI editing and LMU too. Do you have any advice on preparing the creative samples?


Sure, shoot me a text on instagram - siddharth._.1710


----------



## koreeyakinkuolie

Siddharth17 said:


> Sure, shoot me a text on instagram - siddharth._.1710


Mind if I text you as well... I'm hitting a brick wall there especially with the photos but I'm applying for the Creative Producing track so it might be a bit different but I'd still like to pick your brain on it if that's ok


----------



## Siddharth17

koreeyakinkuolie said:


> Mind if I text you as well... I'm hitting a brick wall there especially with the photos but I'm applying for the Creative Producing track so it might be a bit different but I'd still like to pick your brain on it if that's ok


Sure, I'd love to help!


----------



## Chris W

Siddharth17 said:


> Sure, I'd love to help!


Please share some advice here on the forums as well. 👍


----------



## cyber

thx bro, just send the message


----------



## Siddharth17

Chris W said:


> Please share some advice here on the forums as well. 👍


Of course, shoot questions!


----------

